# A easier site?



## pepperi27 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting rid of my website and getting something a little less difficult. I'm okay with computers but I think the site that is hosting my website is for web builders which is not me. So now I'm thinking I should transfer over to another web hosting company but some do more than others and I have a budget. Id also like to keep my domain name and some places say you will still have to continue purchasing from your orignal web host provider?? Can anyone suggest a site for small business I mean grossing less than 1000. per month? I need something simple like drag and drop type of site.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2007)

I would totaly recpmend internetbasedfamily.com . It is soooooooo easy. It is $21.00 a month & does everything you could possibly need it to do. It has a stock image base, mailing list/newsletter ability, hundreds of skins, shopping cart & more. I use it for my B&M shop: www.texasartspot.com You should be able to do a 10 day free trial.

I dropped my Polly Wog website & just directed my domain name to etsy so I only have to focus on the one site.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 6, 2007)

That sounds great tab ty I will check it out.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 6, 2007)

You can transfer your domain name to other registrars. I use godaddy for all mine. I think the fee to transfer them is only like $9. 

What hosting service have you been using?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2007)

I use godaddy & the redirect is free, I pointed mine to my etsy shop just last spring.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 6, 2007)

my domain was purchased from lunarpages it was free of course since i bought a package but I need to find something else. My subscription ends on march 1, 2008. Thank you so much guys going to do my investigation!


----------



## Wintersnow (Oct 7, 2007)

I use Network Eleven. It cost around $7.00 a month and is the best hosting service I've ever used. It has a 99.97% up time (meaning my site is always up and no crashes.) It's a Time-Warner backbone. My hubby did a lot a research (computer geek) and he said this one is the best. I've used them for 4 years now and wouldn't even think of going anywhere else.

pm me if you want their web addy.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

After Tab and a couple others directed me to etsy.com, I sure can't complain.  I had a great deal of sales the first month there!  Wonderful, fast, inexpensive.  If trying to sell soap, there is a lot of competition though.  My wife is selling my soaps and lotions at her etsy.com site along with her unique washcloths and soap saver socks.  So far, I love etsy.com!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2007)

Paul you are kicking etsy butt! I am doing well, but not even close to what you are doing. Maybe I need to find a higher dollar item to sell.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Paul you are kicking etsy butt! I am doing well, but not even close to what you are doing. Maybe I need to find a higher dollar item to sell.



Thats funny Tab, Phyllis told me the same thing just today!   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 8, 2007)

well i'm doing okay on etsy not too bad for starting out.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Oct 8, 2007)

*internetbasedfamily.com*

thank you for mentioning internetbasedfamily.com this is affordable and great look!


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Oct 8, 2007)

*internetbasedfamily.com*

thank you for mentioning internetbasedfamily.com this is affordable and great look!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 6, 2007)

www.siteground.com is another good webhosting service


----------



## uplandermom (Dec 4, 2007)

*web site*

I had been using Homestead.com because I could both create my site AND have them host it. But they are HORRIBLE. Don't use them unless you just thrive on bad customer service.


----------

